

E-Book piracy: a moral dilemma - MikeTaylor
https://reprog.wordpress.com/2015/06/07/e-book-piracy-a-moral-dilemma/

======
bill_from_tampa
The morally incorrect action in this article was downloading an e-book from a
torrent site (that was not sponsored by the book author or publisher and not
authorized by them or linked in any way to purchase of a physical book). If an
author or publisher choses to make an e-book and physical book available for a
single fee, that is their choice, but that is not what was described here. So
I don't see a dilemma, just an act of piracy.

